# Campingcar Infos USB Stick



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

Just took delivery of the above,It works fine in French and I can translate it to English with Google toolbar,I wont be able to do this when in the van with no broadband. I have tried clicking on the union jack flag on the C C Infos stick but it does not translate. In short how do I get it to show English. HELP.



Regards.Bevjohn


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Stick*

Bonsoir,

Learn French?

TM


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
Sorry.
I hace cd which i use on laptop. You don`t need to learn French. Just click on the department you wish to visit and the lists come up.
Cheers
dave p


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Can you tell me please if this works on Windows 7?,
thanks
lala


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

We bought the download (fiddly, had to instal firefox to get it eventually & it takes ages to unzip!) but yes, we've now transferred it to our new laptop with Windows 7 - the CCinfos stuff is just like a website, loading through your webbrowser.

On the lack of French translations with no broadband - try the Oxford Hachette dictionary on CDROM - it does the words you click on, though doesn't translate whole passages. The only English part of the CC Infos stuff is the introduction - & some of the reviews!


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't think it does translate to English beyond the introduction page, however once you have got the hang of searching for the areas you want it is easy enough to work out roughly what is being said. My French is nil, but you get the gist of what the reviewers are saying and the pictures help.

Mrs. D


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Simples*

All Fairly simple

Vidange eaux usées = Grey waste water dump
Vidange WC = Toilet Waste Dump
Plein d eau potable = Drinking Water

Branchement électrique = Electric Hook-up (usualy limited)
WC Publics = Public Toilets

Tarif = rates

And so on.....


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would second the last two posts.

Most of the information (_information ou renseignements_) is fairly standard descriptive stuff that applies to _aires de repos_ and _campings_ whatever country you are in.

If you don't know a French word try using the obscure, old-fashioned or literary English version and very often you will understand.

As an example _aire de repos_ - well in English we _repose_, meaning to rest or lay ones head to rest on a pillow.
You already know what an _aire_ is (a place) so the rest is easy.

You know what _eau_ is from Eau de Cologne - water.

Do you know that 12,000 words of English are based on (Norman) French?

It doesn't always work and sometimes you will get very embarrassed looks if you emit a howler, but that is all part of the fun of being in a furrin land!


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

pippin said:


> Do you know that 12,000 words of English are based on (Norman) French?


Sounds like something Michel Thomas would say.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Words*



pippin said:


> Do you know that 12,000 words of English are based on (Norman) French?
> land!


nous le faisons maintenant!

Le saviez-vous...............

1 personne sur 10 dans le monde.......

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.
habite sur une île!


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies,I do manage to make my way through the pages,However I just wanted to know if I could translate or if I was doing something wrong. France here we come.

Regards Bevjohn


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Looking for some help with this, I have downloaded the program onto a stick BUT how is it supposed to work, all it contains is a load of folders without an .exe file to run it. Anyone got an idea.

Ron


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

We did this some time ago, so my memory's a little hazy. Looking at the folder on the C drive we have one called Cle_USB_CCI with folders such as "boutons", "COPECRAN" inside, plus an HTML page called "index". The whole thing works within your internet browser, it's not a separate program. Doubling clicking on "index" brings up the webpage which you then "Enter" as if you were doing it online.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

I have it sorted now, the first download must have had errors on it as when I downloaded it again it worked as said.
:wink: :wink: 
Ron


----------

